#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

## ali

Halliburton eRed Book for drilling











*Download link

*
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
 







See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## p4nk5_64m

> Halliburton eRed Book for drilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx bro

----------


## p4nk5_64m

Thank You

----------


## smsm_alimo

thank you

----------


## smsm_alimo

Thank You

----------


## zakikifah

Thank You

----------


## ali1686

Thank You

----------


## Mahdyis

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## mirza_2007_oman

Thank You

----------


## raaj_blr

Thank You

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## davidonio

Thank You

----------


## Faisal

I am new to group.Kindly tell me how to get these books

----------


## Mohamed

> I am new to group.Kindly tell me how to get these books



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and for all threads which have hidden  content  only write reply on the thread and hidden content will appear

----------


## naelnainggolan

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## mmm

'thank you'

----------


## sumit_alok

Thank You

----------


## SAFETY

Thanks for useful information

----------


## Riyad

> Thank You



thanks thanks :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Riyad

> Thank You



difficult to download books .didn't like other sittes . this is the last time for me here

----------


## smsm_alimo

first of all thank you for your efforts, but the e-red book you attached doesnot set up in my computer however I setup .Net framework 3 not 1.1 as it required pleas tell me why this happen
thank you again,
Regards,
Osama Abd El-Alim

----------


## kusayaltaee

Thank You

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## miko_fighter

thanks

----------


## kunal_5683

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## davidonio

Thank You

----------


## mohaimen

Thank you

----------


## Mohamed

> difficult to download books .didn't like other sittes . this is the last time for me here



Dear Riyad  

 thanks for your to be with us and the effort you exert to download the book because more of this book are upload on free hosting server  because  we can't upload this book on my  site 


and some links of the book are hidden unless you reply  to encourage members to participate

----------


## Mohamed

> first of all thank you for your efforts, but the e-red book you attached doesnot set up in my computer however I setup .Net framework 3 not 1.1 as it required pleas tell me why this happen
> thank you again,
> Regards,
> Osama Abd El-Alim



you are welcome , it work good with me  you me have problem in windows

----------


## pR15w4nT0

Thank You

----------


## sebaversa

Thank You

----------


## eshtat2006

thanx

----------


## eshtat2006

Thank You

----------


## Eng. MET

where is the link ?

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## fyrous

Thank You

----------


## Ahmadyahia

thank u sir

----------


## jojo7926

Thank You

----------


## ghareeb

Thank you

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## muchluv

Thank You

----------


## xmo0odyx

thank you

----------


## medo896

kos ommak

----------


## wwdesoky

Thank You

----------


## abdallahali

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## mrez0

Thank You

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## askafi

Thank you

----------


## fadhal20

Thank You

----------


## el hassan

Thank you

----------


## muslimonline7

Thank You

----------


## kap

thank u

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## hassan youssef

Thank you very much.

----------

Thank You

----------


## ahmedidcf

I down loaded the setup.exe file but when I tried to install it it gives the message: setup.exe is not a vaild win32 application.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## Ketan

Thank You very much

----------


## yamen0055

thank you

----------


## ibidabo

plz i downloaded the programme and when trying to run it keeps telling me not a valid win32 application.Plz someone help me.

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## kareemadel

Thank You

----------


## ameer

> I down loaded the setup.exe file but when I tried to install it it gives the message: setup.exe is not a vaild win32 application.
> 
> Thank you for your help.







> plz i downloaded the programme and when trying to run it keeps telling me not a valid win32 application.Plz someone help me.



  Try to install it on WinXp.

----------


## n.sivanandam

Thank You

----------


## SDT

tanx ya bashaaaaaaa

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## m7shsh

> Halliburton eRed Book for drilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## bugmenot1

hehe

----------


## stingy39

thanks dude.

----------


## mojahid

check server plese or reupload in another server ...
thanks

----------


## lulliri

downloaded now, without problems......
Thanks dude......................

----------


## acorrea

Thank You

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## kashif_lighari

Thank U

----------


## qq2002

thank you very much :Wink:

----------


## kevintt

thank you very much

----------


## hassenM

thanks

----------


## score

Don`t work with win 7((( please help

----------


## whitebear

thank you for upload

----------


## samiwarraich

thanx

----------


## silent_rainynight

Hi
The Link Does Not Exist....

----------


## mohammed elser

Thanx

----------


## Scooterholic

thanks mate

----------


## charlieguddu

Thank You

----------


## rock1234

thank you

See More: Halliburton eRed Book for drilling

----------


## butpro1991

the link does not work? pls check it for me?
thank

----------

